# How to write a bot of my own



## readit32 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking forward to write a bot of my own that will crawl the web and index pages just like other search engines do. But I have no idea where and how to begin. Can anyone give me any input in the matter?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Why re-invent the wheel?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=we...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a

You'll notice the third link down is a description to do what you want to in Java, looking at it can't hurt even if you chose to use a different language because the theory will be the same.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

